# New Baby



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

Lookie what we have at our farm!

http://i282.photobucket.com/albums/kk275/lazydaisy67/040_zpsd281a7f7.jpg


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I love floppy ears!!!! :congrat:


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

DO your ears hang low
do they wobble to and fro
can you tie em in a knot
can you tie em in a bow
can you swing em ore your shoulder 
like a continential soldier
do you ears hang low?

Do your ears flip flop
can you use em as a mop
are they stringy at the bottom
are they curly at the top
yadda yadda yadda yadda
yadda yadda yadda (I forgtot the words!)
do you ears flip flop.
:rofl:

Summer camp WAS good for something.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

SO cute!!!!!!


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

*Andi said:


> SO cute!!!!!!


... and very intelligent eyes ...

That one 'll be a handfull! :teehee:


----------



## cedarguy (Nov 19, 2012)

lazydaisy67 said:


> DO your ears hang low
> do they wobble to and fro
> can you tie em in a knot
> can you tie em in a bow
> ...


LOL.

Do your ears hang low?
Do they wobble to and fro?
Can you tie them in a knot?
Can you tie them in a bow?
Can you throw them o'er your shoulder
like a continental soldier?
Do your ears hang low?

Do your ears hang high?
Do they reach up to the sky?
Do they droop when they are wet?
Do they stiffen when they're dry?
Can you semaphore your neighbour
with a minimum of labour?
Do your ears hang high?

Do your ears flip-flop?
Can you use them for a mop?
Are they stringy at the bottom?
Are they curly at the top?
Can you use them for a swatter?
Can you use them for a blotter?
Do your ears flip-flop?

Do your ears hang out?
Can you waggle them about?
Can you flip them up and down
as you fly around the town?
Can you shut them up for sure
when you hear an awful bore?
Do your ears hang out?


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

What a beautiful little baby.

I had one when I was a kid.Her name was Nita,she followed me all over the place.


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

lazydaisy67 said:


> Lookie what we have at our farm!
> 
> http://i282.photobucket.com/albums/kk275/lazydaisy67/040_zpsd281a7f7.jpg


How cute.

I know a different version of that rhyme......


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

How sweet! What a cute kid!


----------



## AuroraHawk (Sep 12, 2012)

What a beautiful kid. 'Reminds me of the Nubians we had when we were growing up.


----------



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

awwwww! so cute!!!


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Cute! Love them big ears an got a sweet face!


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

He'll be dinner in a year.LOL


----------



## Tank_Girl (Dec 26, 2011)

Lots of Jamaican goat curry there!

Mmmmmmm......some fried plantains and a big bowl of Moors and Christians - *black beans and rice*

My mouth is watering!


----------



## valannb22 (Jan 6, 2012)

Awww! He is adorable


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

We thougt about eating him but because he is a dairy goat we're not sure about the amount of meat on him. I suppose if we banded him and raised him up for a year or so we'd get enough meat to make it worth the time and money. 
I'd much rather sell him since he's got great milking bloodlines.


----------



## adml1 (Aug 23, 2012)

our 4 children named their baby goat baha..


----------



## shadowrider (Mar 13, 2010)

Awesome! Ours are coming soon.


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

Long time ago our kids named the baby goat Barbeque.


----------

